# Turambar



## Pippin (Apr 24, 2002)

Does anyone have an idea by Turambar was so unlucky?, i mean his whole life was a completely disaster, dòes anyone agree?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 24, 2002)

Most definitely! That's why he's one of my favorite characters that Tolkien ever created! I can totally identify with him!


----------



## BelDain (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin _
> *Does anyone have an idea by Turambar was so unlucky?, i mean his whole life was a completely disaster, dòes anyone agree? *



It wasn't a complete disaster. He did eventually find love. Granted it was the nasty incestual kind of love but it's still love.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin _
> *Does anyone have an idea by Turambar was so unlucky?, i mean his whole life was a completely disaster, dòes anyone agree? *



He killed a Dragon. Only one of 4 people in Tolkien's histories credited with doing so.

Anyway, no wonder he had a tough life. He had a curse placed upon him by the biggest, meanest vala of them all.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Turambar*



> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *
> 
> He killed a Dragon. Only one of 4 people in Tolkien's histories credited with doing so.
> ...








Yes that is right. Poor old Turin look at Tuor his cousin married an elf and got to live in valinor how lucky do you get


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin _
> *Does anyone have an idea by Turambar was so unlucky?, i mean his whole life was a completely disaster, dòes anyone agree? *





> Therefore Húrin was brought before Morgoth, for Morgoth knew that he had the friendship of the King of Gondolin; but Húrin defied him, and mocked him. Then Morgoth cursed Húrin and Morwen and their offspring, and set a doom upon them of darkness and sorrow; and taking Húrin from prison he set him in a chair of stone upon a high place of Thangorodrim. There he was bound by the power of Morgoth, and Morgoth standing beside him cursed him again; and he said: 'Sit now there; and look out upon the lands where evil and despair shall come upon those whom thou lovest. Thou hast dared to mock me, and to question the power of Melkor, Master of the fates of Arda. Therefore with my eyes thou shalt see, and with my ears thou shalt hear; and never shalt thou move from this place until all is fulfilled unto its bitter end.'


 From The Silmarillion: of The Fifth Battle, Nireath Arnoediad.

This shows that the reason that Turambar had such an unlucky life is because his father Húrin Got on the nerves of Morgoth. So Húrin's family was cursed by Morgoth and had bad luck thereafter.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Apr 27, 2002)

Is it just my immagination, or did I read somewhere that in the final battle, Turin would come back and be the one to slay Morgoth? If this strange fact is true would that not more than make up for his bad life? What could be more glorious and more fulfilling than slaying the source of all Evil in the world, slaying the greatest of the Valar.


----------

